# Che senso ha?



## Old Asudem (15 Maggio 2009)

*lo scandalo scoppiato in rete, per un filmato pubblicato su youtube*

*Video hard a scuola: due anni alla prof,
ma la docente potrà tornare in cattedra
*

*Patteggiamento e sospensione della pena per atti sessuali con minori. Nessuna interdittiva invece dai pubblici uffici*


LECCE - Un filmato girato con un videofonino e pubblicato su Youtube l'aveva portata alla ribalta delle cronache, quel filmato mostrava alcuni minorenni che la palpeggiavano alle spalle. *Ora due anni di reclusione, con la formula del patteggiamento e sospensione della pena, sono stati inflitti dal gup Ines Casciaro, del tribunale di Lecce, alla insegnante di 41 anni di Monteroni ritratta nel filmato incriminato. La pena è stata inflitta per il reato di atti sessuali con minori, mentre è caduta l’accusa di corruzione ai danni di cinque giovani sotto i 18 anni. La docente non è stata interdetta dai pubblici uffici e quindi potrà tornare ad insegnare, perché la legge che prevede misure interdittive obbligatorie per reati di questo tipo è entrata in vigore successivamente all’epoca dei fatti.* 
*IL SECONDO VIDEO -* La «sexy-prof», della quale venne poi diffuso su Youtube un secondo filmato del tutto simile al primo, si difese a suo tempo sostenendo che si era trattato di «una simulazione» e di aver informato il preside della scuola privata nella quale era accaduto il fatto. Non servì e l’insegnante venne sospesa dal servizio e poi reintegrata dall’Ufficio scolastico regionale, dopo che il Tar di Lecce aveva accolto il suo ricorso contro la sospensione. 




non entro nel merito del caso specifico ma mi domando: a che cazzo serve una sentenza del genere? Cioè, condannata a due anni , non un giorno di galera o domiciliari, e manco interdetta dai pubblici uffici? 

non si risparmiava tempo e denaro non facendo un cazzo? Ci sono cause che durano una vita, assassini che escono per decorrenza dei termini e robe del genere che costano un botto di tempo e soldi.

una bacchettata sulle nocche e via.
Non so voi ma io di questa giustizia ne ho veramente le palle piene. MI fanno tutti schifo.


----------



## Old amarax (15 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> *lo scandalo scoppiato in rete, per un filmato pubblicato su youtube*
> 
> *Video hard a scuola: due anni alla prof,*
> *ma la docente potrà tornare in cattedra*
> ...


 
Anche a me.
ieri sera provai a seguire Anno zero. Dovetti chiudere esasperata per la serie di intrallazzi che Travaglio elencò...e che è!!! antagonisti da una parte ed associazioni dall'altra 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   io non sono a conoscenza di molte cose ma CHI sa...non fa niente??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





E questo si ripercuote dappertutto!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Maggio 2009)

a me sembra solo istigazione a delinquere.
Qualsiasi reato... tanto si sa che dopo un po' se ne viene fuori senza troppi danni.
Tra indulti, buona condotta, patteggiamento e quant'altro  anche il peggiore dei reati si sa che si sconterà solo fino a un tot.


----------



## Old amarax (15 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> a me sembra solo istigazione a delinquere.
> *Qualsiasi reato... tanto si sa che dopo un po' se ne viene fuori senza troppi danni.*
> Tra indulti, buona condotta, patteggiamento e quant'altro anche il peggiore dei reati si sa che si sconterà solo fino a un tot.


 
Dipende...non ho le basi per affermarlo ma spesso i grandi avvocati, che percepiscono parcelle a chissà quanti zeri( spesso a nero per una bella fetta dell'importo) coprono i clienti eccellenti. Gli altri? o la pagano di brutto per stronzate o escono per decorrenza dei termini...da ...vomito.


----------



## Old mirtilla (15 Maggio 2009)

e io vengo bastonata perchè dico che la giustizia dovrebbe essere esemplare....!!!!


----------



## Old Rocknroll (15 Maggio 2009)

*..........*



amarax ha detto:


> Dipende...non ho le basi per affermarlo ma spesso i grandi avvocati, che percepiscono parcelle a chissà quanti zeri( spesso a nero per una bella fetta dell'importo) coprono i clienti eccellenti. Gli altri? o la pagano di brutto per stronzate o escono per decorrenza dei termini...da ...vomito.


Credo ci siano  in estrema sintesi due diversi modi di "sentire" la giustizia. Uno più nobile e senz'altro più "giusto" : la legge è uguale per tutti. Un altro   
molto più terra terra, rozzo, brutale oserei dire, ma paradossalmente molto più istintivo da sentire, recepire, propagandare come 2minore dei mail" da tutti cloro che hanno qualcosa da perdere da una giustizia realmente equa ed efficiente: i colletti bianchi continuino pure ad intrallazzare purché io cittadino medio e timorato di Dio possa circolare per le strade di notte e di giorno tranquillo. Ecco l'onda populista, giustizialista, il "dagli al diverso, al debole, al non omologato". Questa è la guerra che si combatte in Italia e nel mondo direi. Perciò mi permetto di dire: andiamoci piano col dire che la democrazia non ci piace. E' la nostra democrazia incompiuta che può non piacere ma cmq la democrazia come forma di governo resta sempre il minore dei mail. Almeno per me.


----------



## Nobody (22 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Credo ci siano in estrema sintesi due diversi modi di "sentire" la giustizia. Uno più nobile e senz'altro più "giusto" : la legge è uguale per tutti. Un altro
> molto più terra terra, rozzo, brutale oserei dire, ma paradossalmente molto più istintivo da sentire, recepire, propagandare come 2minore dei mail" da tutti cloro che hanno qualcosa da perdere da una giustizia realmente equa ed efficiente: i colletti bianchi continuino pure ad intrallazzare purché io cittadino medio e timorato di Dio possa circolare per le strade di notte e di giorno tranquillo. Ecco l'onda populista, giustizialista, il "dagli al diverso, al debole, al non omologato". Questa è la guerra che si combatte in Italia e nel mondo direi. Perciò mi permetto di dire: andiamoci piano col dire che la democrazia non ci piace. E' la nostra democrazia incompiuta che può non piacere ma cmq *la democrazia come forma di governo resta sempre il minore dei mail.* Almeno per me.


 Purtroppo hai ragione.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (22 Maggio 2009)

*..........*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Purtroppo hai ragione.


Ascolta, io per un periodo  della mia vita ho ceduto al fascino dell'ideologia di destra. come in precedenza avevo ceduto a quello dell'ideologia marxista. Poi sono giunto alla banale e squallida, forse, ma vera come la morte convinzione, che qualunque fottutissima ideologia, per quanto nobile e condivisibile, cesserà di esserlo nel momento in cui essa sarà oggetto di applicazione  parte da quell'entità distruttiva, malvagia e nel contempo capace di gesti di amore immensi che l'essere umano.
morale della favola: io non credo più in nulla che non siano l'indole, il buon senso e l'onestà. Che o hai innate o hai perché te le hanno inculcate coloro che stimi e  ami. Il resto, i precetti laici e religiosi, la stessa etica, a tacere poi della morale, credo siano sovrastrutture create nei secoli dalle comunità umane per evitare il caos. Semplicistico e qualunquistico, I know, ma questo sento.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (25 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Ascolta, io per un periodo della mia vita ho ceduto al fascino dell'ideologia di destra. come in precedenza avevo ceduto a quello dell'ideologia marxista. Poi sono giunto alla banale e squallida, forse, ma vera come la morte convinzione, che qualunque fottutissima ideologia, per quanto nobile e condivisibile, cesserà di esserlo nel momento in cui essa sarà oggetto di applicazione parte da quell'entità distruttiva, malvagia e nel contempo capace di gesti di amore immensi che l'essere umano.
> morale della favola: io non credo più in nulla che non siano l'indole, il buon senso e l'onestà. Che o hai innate o hai perché te le hanno inculcate coloro che stimi e ami. Il resto, i precetti laici e religiosi, la stessa etica, a tacere poi della morale, credo siano sovrastrutture create nei secoli dalle comunità umane per evitare il caos. Semplicistico e qualunquistico, I know, ma questo sento.


Quoto tutto, anche la punteggiatura.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (25 Maggio 2009)

*...........*



UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Quoto tutto, anche la punteggiatura.


Grazie. Ma mi sovviene  un dubbio: non è che mi stai prendendo per il fondelli. Sai, ho punteggiato anche molto meglio, qui non è che proprio eccello, vero?


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (25 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Grazie. Ma mi sovviene un dubbio: non è che mi stai prendendo per il fondelli. Sai, ho punteggiato anche molto meglio, qui non è che proprio eccello, vero?


No no... ero seria. ^__^


----------

